# Red oak or White Oak



## splinters12 (Sep 2, 2010)

Greetings Router Forum. getting ready to build a roll top desk. I was wondering which wood was the typical material for the originals? I believe it was red oak, but I was thinking about using the QS white oak. If you have built one, which did you use.

Thanks


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings Jeffrey and welcome to the router forum. Thank you for joining us.


----------



## wcpalmer (Aug 21, 2010)

Welcome to the Forum Jeffrey. 

Most Commercial Roll top desks are red oak. Most commecial cabinets are red oak also. They are red oak simply because red oak is one of the lower cost hard woods. The advantage and fun of being a wookworker is that you can make your cabinet out of any ty[e of wood you wish and make your piece unique.

Bill


----------

